# Tibbers' Litter



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Tibbers ended up pregnant and having babies. I noticed the changes in her body about a week before the babies were born. They are 10 daya old today! So I thought I'd share some pics. 

Tibbers had 13 babies! Was not expecting that many. xD Anyway!








That's from this morning. For some reason she had them separated into two groups. The little hooded alone had crawled off on his own. Guess it was tired of its brothers and sisters. Haha.








Tibbers being a good mommy anAnd feeding her babies yesterday! (9 days old)








9 days old.














My two hooded babies! (9 days)








6 days old








Tibbers and her babies on day one!

She had 2 little hooded babies, 4 dark babies, and 7 light babies! 

Now here's a question.... Can you tell a baby rat's gender the same way you can a gerbil or some other rodents by looking at the genitalia and seeing how far apart the uh.... urinating spot is from the butt hole? (Total brain fart about what to call them. Lol.)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

They are so cute!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks! <3 I love them so much!! Found them like this just a bit ago. :3









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## productmur (Jun 5, 2013)

Yes! Sexing rat pups is much like sexing gerbils. I used to breed gerbils, too. ^_^ You can use both the spacing and nipple methods on rats, same as on gerbils. ((PS~ Urethra and anus were the words you were looking for...)) Here's a good link, the rats are after the mice: Linky!

What cuties, by the way!


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks so much! I appreciate the info! Also, yes. My brain had a total well... Brain fart. Lol. Thanks. I'm really hoping my little hood is a girl but I feel that little Dipstick is going to be a boy.

Now I just have to ask about her and her new found habit of nipping and biting. -.-

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Is Dr. Ratticus the dad? I am trying to guess what fur the babies will have.


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Korra said:


> Is Dr. Ratticus the dad? I am trying to guess what fur the babies will have.


That's what I'm thinking. 7 out of the 13 are white. 4 are black with a little or a lot of a white tip on their tail. And 2 are hooded.  I love muh babies. xD I'll post some photos in a bit of what they look like today.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Just realized I posted this in the wrong forum. Though it was slightly accidental.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

babies!!!!


----------



## Maiden (Mar 9, 2012)

Oh goodness! Those babies are adorable! Mommy looks hairless, are those some hairless babies in there?


----------



## PandaCobain (Apr 27, 2013)

Nope. No hairless. But they're adorable as can be. Sadly one got out of the cage and got attacked by our sugar glider but it's fine, just has an injured leg. We talked to a vet and we've dealt with this sort of thing before so we're doing everything we can to make sure it gets better fast.

Dipstick and his sister that I have named Aurora (two of the 4-5 staying with us) are growing up too fast! They're so cute and cuddly and love napping on me or ip against me. Tibbers has been an amazing mommy her first litter and I couldn't be happier. She has produced enough milk throughout and her babies are beginning to be weened off their mother's milk, they like cheese. Lol.

Gr. For some reason my phone isn't letting me post pictures bit I will as soon as possible! If ya wanna follow their progress and Tibbers' follow these IGs:: pandacobain & tibbersthehairlessrat

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

